# Kittens, older cats & cat flap



## Sorren (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I have searched for ages on Google trying to find the answer to this and whilst there is plenty of info on introducing a new kitten to older cats, I cant seem to find the answer I need.

Some background: I have two cats already, both 4 years old and both of them are fully trained in using the cat flap to go outside and do their thing. I have recently got a new kitten (<4 months old) and have been introducing him to the others. I now wish to let him have free roam of the house (up to now I have had him confined to the living room to get used to the place). Problem is: I dont want him to go out the cat flap either when I am asleep or out of the house. How can I stop this? I have heard that kittens can 'learn' to use the cat flap from other cats. Naturally, I dont want to prevent the other two from going out but I dont know how to keep the kitten in.

A) Are the Gucci cat flaps with the infra red collars a viable solution?

B) Is the kitten intelligent enough to not go out on his own?

C) Should I lock the cat flap at night? Would this confuse the other two?

D) Should I confine the kitten to a room on his own at night? Don't want to do this as I want him to roam the house of hos own accord if possible.

Sorry for the wall of text but I have no idea how to manage this. Presumably I am not the first person to have encountered this problem!


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know if this helps. We had the space to build an outdoor enclosure outside the cat flap which meant our adult MC and all our kittens could use the catflap and go outside. We built a door into it so that when our adult asked, we could let him out of the door into the 'outside world" whilst our kittens where outside but confined in the enclosure.

Is this a possibility?

Will try to find a pic

We also then put all the litter trays outside too as it was covered.


----------



## Sorren (Jan 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, as good as this idea is, it isn't a viable solution to this problem at the moment. The issue that is most pressing at the moment is what to do at night when we are asleep. Is it best to confine the kitten to a room? Or do we give him free reign and hope he doesnt follow the other cats outside through the cat flap? This problem will only get worse when my missus goes back to work soon so there wont often be anyone around during the day to monitor him. I have heard from various sources that it is best to keep the kitten inside for anything up to a year old so clearly we have to work something out.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

get a cat flap that works on micro chips?


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

does that only work on entry.....and not exit?


----------

